# Rehydrating banana chips for bread?



## gibbsgirl

So, we have lots of dried fruit that we snack on. But, I'm wondering if I can rehydrate the banana chips to make banana bread? Or maybe you can use them in you add extra liquid to the recipe?


----------



## Jacktheknife

gibbsgirl said:


> So, we have lots of dried fruit that we snack on. But, I'm wondering if I can rehydrate the banana chips to make banana bread? Or maybe you can use them in you add extra liquid to the recipe?


I don't make banana bread, but I remember mom mashing them and beating them into the batter. I guess I would run the chips through a grinder of some sort and just mix them into the batter. If it looks thick, thin it with some water, milk or banana juice if you have it handy.


----------

